# UPDATE: Competition Package (ZCP) confirmed for December Production



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

As the title suggests, BMW has changed the name of the package from ZCS (Club Sport), to ZCP (Competion Package). Here is the offical BMW confirmation:

New for MY2005, we are pleased to introduce the M3 Coupe Competition Package. The Competition Package
takes the already benchmark-setting performance and handling of the M3 to an even higher standard. It has been
developed, tested and manufactured by the engineers at M GmbH. The package reflects M’s years of experience
and dedication to racing and performance.
The competition package features:
• Compound and cross-drilled brake rotors.
• Larger front brakes – the front brake diameter increases from 12.8’’ to 13.6’’ (the rear diameter remains
12.9’’).
• 19’’ cross-spoke forged wheels with high performance tires.
• Steering ratio is more direct – 14.5:1 vs. 15.4:1.
• Modified suspension calibration (shocks and springs) fine-tuned for larger wheels and cross-drilled
compound brakes.
• M track mode – a new DSC setting allows for sportier driving and less intrusive DSC intervention. The
regular DSC setting is still the default, unless track mode is selected.
• Alcantara sport steering wheel (no multi-function steering wheel or cruise control buttons) and handbrake
grip.
• Special aluminum trim and new exterior Interlagos Blue (A30) metallic paint.
• The Competition Package is also available with manual and SMG transmission (793), and all M3 Coupe exterior paints and upholsteries. The standard Competition Package Aluminum trim cannot be modified.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are some pics from the bulletin.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> The competition package features:
> • Compound and cross-drilled brake rotors.
> • Modified suspension calibration (shocks and springs) fine-tuned for larger wheels and cross-drilled
> compound brakes.


What do they exactly mean by "compound brakes"?


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

How much does the ZCP cost? :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

DINANISR3 said:


> How much does the ZCP cost? :thumbup:


$4,000 MSRP


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Can't wait for all the threads about ZCP air, oil and maintenance.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, we'll have a bunch of newbie posts in the M board starting off with "I just bought a ZCP, and ..."


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Sarafil, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not giddy about the Al trim, but what can you do.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PS: can you confirm if this is a selectable build option yet in the order system?


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Love the wheels and the trim.If i was ordering an 05 i would wait for this package.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

webguy330i said:


> PS: can you confirm if this is a selectable build option yet in the order system?


BMW just sent this bulletin out, and it says December production. As of now, we're still on November allocations. December allocations are coming later this week, and this package should be normally available on those cars. I know I'll be building one for stock, at least out of curiosity to see one in the flesh.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I just want to figure out what it'd cost to retrofit the steering rack.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Excellent!! Can you update this thread once you see it cross the wire?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

There was discussion about that on .org... they seem to think it'd be < $1k for parts.


----------



## hsmith (Dec 10, 2003)

I want the more direct steering ratio.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

That trim looks like snake skin  

I wonder if it will void your warranty if you race a car with the "competition pkg"


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I just want to figure out what it'd cost to retrofit the steering rack.


And the bigger brakes :yikes:

:angel:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

elbert said:


> What do they exactly mean by "compound brakes"?


I believe "compound" refers to them being multi-piece (seperate hat and rotor)


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm going to order one with my first available M3 allocation, just to see what it looks like. What color combo should I do? Do you guys think that the "exclusive" Interlagos Blue will become too common (in that everyone will order at least one like that)?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Do you guys think that the "exclusive" Interlagos Blue will become too common (in that everyone will order at least one like that)?


Yes, but that shouldn't stop you.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bren said:


> Yes, but that shouldn't stop you.


Ok... what interior color with Interlagos Blue, then?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Just get black, you are hereby NOT authorized to sell any blue on cinnamon cars!!!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

webguy330i said:


> Just get black, you are hereby NOT authorized to sell any blue on cinnamon cars!!!


Interlagos with Cinnamon? Hmmm...


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I only buy cloth and as far as I know it only comes in black  


EVERYONE seems to love Mystic/Cinnamon. But then basic black leather is probably easier to sell :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Just make sure it's "well taken care of" as a demo car, so no one will buy it, mmkay?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Yer damn tootin it is!!!


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

mmm I like those wheels. Like BBS wheels... and probably are.


I hope it comes to Canada.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bren said:


> I only buy cloth...
> 
> ....easier to sell :dunno:


Wow, those are two phrases that DON'T go together well! 

We'll see what mood I'm in later this week. If I'm feeling risky, I might do Interlagos with Cinnamon. Otherwise, I'll do Grey or Black leather.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Wow, those are two phrases that DON'T go together well!
> 
> We'll see what mood I'm in later this week. If I'm feeling risky, I might do Interlagos with Cinnamon. Otherwise, I'll do Grey or Black leather.


 Silver on black, sold in a day, promise!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bol said:


> mmm I like those wheels. Like BBS wheels... and probably are.
> 
> I hope it comes to Canada.


the CSL wheels are BBS, I'm sure these are too.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Something about the Grey interior reminds me of my father's Chevy pickup.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Everything I've seen indicates that drilled rotors are worthless on the track. Zero appeal.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

look at the shape of the steering wheel


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Thanks, Sarafil.*

Good info.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

GregW in Oregon said:


> Good info.


No problem. :thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

atyclb said:


> look at the shape of the steering wheel


 Jealous!! Hater!!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> look at the shape of the steering wheel


Lense distortion :dunno:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Everything I've seen indicates that drilled rotors are worthless on the track. Zero appeal.


But they are bigger, and we all know bigger is always better


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Shades said:


> Love the wheels and the trim.If i was ordering an 05 i would wait for this package.


:thumbup:


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Interlagos with Cinnamon? Hmmm...


:drool:


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> We'll see what mood I'm in later this week. If I'm feeling risky, I might do Interlagos with Cinnamon. Otherwise, I'll do Grey or Black leather.


Why is that risky? I'm going to order ZCP Interlagos/Cinnamon  I'm sure alot of other people would buy that combination if they saw it in person.

Where are you located Sarafil? I thought someone said RI? I would be interested in that car. The only thing I would have a problem with would be picking it up in the dead of winter and driving it home. Especially if snow is on the ground  Err.. make that snow and/or sand from a snowfall :thumbdwn:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Would like to buy one if I find out their engines*

are safer then the ones out now and are built better. Heard to many rumors about the Engines blowing and BMW having recalls on them. I love those cars a lot but would hate to have a car that is always being recalled for Engine problems. This car was supposed to have the best engine in them.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> Heard to many rumors about the Engines blowing and BMW having recalls on them.


That wasn't a rumor. Just sell it when the warranty is out....otherwise BMW is covering it. What's the big deal? :dunno:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

We just got our allocatation today! :banana: :clap: I'm building ours Jet Black/Black and loaded. It'll probably be snapped up before it goes into production.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> We just got our allocatation today! :banana: :clap: I'm building ours Jet Black/Black and loaded. It'll probably be snapped up before it goes into production.


Way to go in bursting my bubble, BMWNA. :bawling:

We got a bunch of M3s in our September, October and November allocations, and unfortunately none in our December allocation. It's not really a big deal-- these aren't big volume sellers, and we have more than enough coming to get us through a nice New England winter. I'll take all the X5s and 325xi's that they'll give me. I'll order a ZCP with one of our January or February allocations, so that we can have it here in time for the better weather.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

It doesn't show up in the online configurator yet. I wonder when it will.

Does this mean the wheels will be available from BMW?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SteveT said:


> It doesn't show up in the online configurator yet. I wonder when it will.
> 
> Does this mean the wheels will be available from BMW?


It'll show up when they are actually in production-- December.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

SteveT said:


> It doesn't show up in the online configurator yet. I wonder when it will.
> 
> Does this mean the wheels will be available from BMW?


Once the car is on dealer lots i would say that the wheels will be available to be bought at a dealership.If someone damages a wheel with this package they have to be able to order another one.I'm sure many present owners want to order these wheels,i know i do.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*ZCP wheels*



SteveT said:


> It doesn't show up in the online configurator yet. I wonder when it will.
> 
> Does this mean the wheels will be available from BMW?


Sure, they will. If you like the CSL look though, these RG4s are available now and better: RAC Monolites Perfect aggressive M3 fitement, 8,000# forged, light, wider than CSL ones (9"F, 10"R), super quality (mfgd. by Champion Motorsports).

Here they are on my car:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

bren said:


> Something about the Grey interior reminds me of my father's Chevy pickup.


I'd love the Nappa Grey interior if it was trimmed with black. Imola Red, Cinnamon, etc. are all trimmed with black and look great.....it is just TOO GREY when you go with the Grey interior, IMO.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

bren said:


> And the bigger brakes :yikes:
> 
> :angel:


Still single pot, still going to fade once you are in B or A. :thumbdwn:

Wake up M, we need better brakes like, yesterday.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I'm going to order one with my first available M3 allocation, just to see what it looks like. What color combo should I do? Do you guys think that the "exclusive" Interlagos Blue will become too common (in that everyone will order at least one like that)?


Estoril Blue
Alcantara interior (F2AT, I think)
SMG
ZCP
Xenon
Arm rest delete
And nothing else
Oh and owner removal of rear hearrests
Wait, and E46 non-autodim mirror

Last but not least, correct application of clear bra. :angel:

If I was looking for a car that is exactly how I will spec it. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Everything I've seen indicates that drilled rotors are worthless on the track. Zero appeal.


They are not worthless, they do help. I have talked to a few guys running them and they help with the seemingly hopeless stock brake situation. :angel:

What is worthless is the single pot caliper. :thumbdwn:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

My dealer has confirmed that Canada will get this ZCP option for Dec/Jan production for a cost of $6900 CDN.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

!!!!!!! That's insane! US$5650!


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> !!!!!!! That's insane! US$5650!


Yeah. Our prices have always been outrageous up here.

The MRSP of a base M3 is 73,950CDN... which is 60,470.80USD using the great exchange rates we've been having lately.

It's ridiculous and it's the reason that my next car will be used and will be bought in the USA.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Shades said:


> I'm sure many present owners want to order these wheels,i know i do.


:stupid:

If any future purchasers out there change their minds, want to get some other wheels, I would consider buying a used set. That's saying a lot


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

bol said:


> Yeah. Our prices have always been outrageous up here.


Still cheaper than the domestic market, where the locals must pay currently ~$71k for a car comparably equipped to that of the Canadian market. So think of it in terms of "less outrageously cheap" than just "outrageous"!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey all, placing my order this week, just waiting on the contract from my dealership. WooooooooooT!


----------



## cdsr (Nov 11, 2004)

*ZCP wheels*



SARAFIL said:


> Here are some pics from the bulletin.


have you seen the sizes of the ZCP wheels - width, et for front/rear, and weights?


----------



## cdsr (Nov 11, 2004)

*official press release*



SARAFIL said:


> As the title suggests, BMW has changed the name of the package from ZCS (Club Sport), to ZCP (Competion Package). Here is the offical BMW confirmation:
> 
> New for MY2005, we are pleased to introduce the M3 Coupe Competition Package. The Competition Package
> takes the already benchmark-setting performance and handling of the M3 to an even higher standard. It has been
> ...


where can we find the official BMW press release and/or ordering guide for the ZCP option?


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

cdsr said:


> where can we find the official BMW press release and/or ordering guide for the ZCP option?


It's not on the site yet, I guess BMWNA is slow to update. :dunno: I member over on fanatics just ordered a M3 with the ZCP package a couple days ago. So I am sure you can goto your Stealer and place an order. :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

DINANISR3 said:


> It's not on the site yet, I guess BMWNA is slow to update. :dunno: I member over on fanatics just ordered a M3 with the ZCP package a couple days ago. So I am sure you can goto your Stealer and place an order. :thumbup:


Oh, they exist!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Oh, they exist!


 Sarafil, so there is still no official press release or details sheet about this? Nice order btw, sub in cinnamon/HK for black/heated seats and that's my car!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

*Strange, your list price looks off?*



SARAFIL said:


> Oh, they exist!


The BMWUSA website shows the list price as $47,995 you are $600.00 off?

Do you have any more details on the ZCP besides those you've posted. What exactly the suspension mods entail, the width of the wheels, etc.

Is ZCP showing up on dealers order forms. I heard there was another delay.

Thanks


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

e36M3r said:


> The BMWUSA website shows the list price as $47,995 you are $600.00 off?


I believe the difference is the website includes the $695 destination charge.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

webguy330i said:


> Sarafil, so there is still no official press release or details sheet about this? Nice order btw, sub in cinnamon/HK for black/heated seats and that's my car!


No heated seats in New England means no sale for most people. The only time we'd order ANYTHING without heated seats was if it was a sold order.

As for the HK, I had to compromise somewhere to keep the cost reasonable. It scares me to see an M3 coupe near $60,000...

Finally, as for the Cinammon interior, I discussed it with my GSM, and we both had the same reaction-- we'd love to see it in person, but we'd be afraid to order it for stock. Maybe someone will order one so we can see it in person, and then if we like it, we'll order another one. :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

webguy330i said:


> Sarafil, so there is still no official press release or details sheet about this? Nice order btw, sub in cinnamon/HK for black/heated seats and that's my car!


To be honest, I haven't been looking for a press release, so I might have missed it if it came out. As for the spec sheet, everything I know has been posted here. I'm wondering if they've update the brochures with any better/bigger pictures or more info yet?


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

SARAFIL:

That's almost the exact car I was(am?) going to order. Well less the width adjustable seats. The car was cheaper when I built it on BMW's website, but it would appear that BMW's Website doesn't include Gas Guzzler tax. Which throws off the cost by $1000, quite a bummer.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

Wait, wait. You are all talking about this new ZCP package, which is awesome I might add, but I never heard of a ZCS package for an M3. Are you talking about the Club Sport package for the 330i, cause I am really confused.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

///Mottey said:


> Wait, wait. You are all talking about this new ZCP package, which is awesome I might add, but I never heard of a ZCS package for an M3. Are you talking about the Club Sport package for the 330i, cause I am really confused.


 ZCS was the package as it was known as the "Club Sport" package.

BMW revised the package and changed the name, thusly the code changed to ZCP.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

///Mottey said:


> Wait, wait. You are all talking about this new ZCP package, which is awesome I might add, but I never heard of a ZCS package for an M3. Are you talking about the Club Sport package for the 330i, cause I am really confused.


They are one in the same-- BMW initially called it the Club Sport package in early information, but later changed the name to Competion Package when it finally became available.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> They are one in the same-- BMW initially called it the Club Sport package in early information, but later changed the name to Competion Package when it finally became available.


I'm surprised-- given that "competition" is a more aggressive name to use, it more overtly implies that the car is meant ot be used in competitive events. Do they say anything about not voiding the warranty due to track use if you buy this package?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

robg said:


> I'm surprised-- given that "competition" is a more aggressive name to use, it more overtly implies that the car is meant ot be used in competitive events. Do they say anything about not voiding the warranty due to track use if you buy this package?


I would agree...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> I'm surprised-- given that "competition" is a more aggressive name to use, it more overtly implies that the car is meant ot be used in competitive events. Do they say anything about not voiding the warranty due to track use if you buy this package?


 We all know it don't werk that way.

Mitsubishi advertises the Evo as a rally car, yet if you even hint at visiting a track they will blacklist your VIN.

Competition package is just a descriptor, nothing more, nothing implied.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I emailed BMWNA via the OC and this is what I got:



My question... said:


> Hi there, I am trying to find more information such as an official press release or full technical details on the new M3 competition package. My order is configured with this option currently. Do you have any such materials?
> 
> Thanks!





BMWNA response... said:


> Dear Mr. Blessing:
> 
> Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC regarding the BMW M3. *Regrettably, no information has bee officially released by BMW Germany on this particular package as of yet.* We update our website (www.bmwusa.com) with the latest model information as soon as specifics are known. The website also keeps our fans informed of BMW news, technical information, upcoming events, purchase plans, etc. I hope you will stay in touch with us by regularly browsing our site or visiting a local BMW center.
> 
> ...


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

*I called BMWNA two days ago...*



webguy330i said:


> I emailed BMWNA via the OC and this is what I got:


Basically same info... I have a copy of the official "Product planning and strategy" for the ZCP package dated 10/18/2004 and it's the bullet points which were used to start this thread.

I'd really like some details, especially to the wheels (widths) and suspension mods. But seems like we will have to wait. I'm ready to order my car, but just too cautious to order something I don't have the details on.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Basically same info... I have a copy of the official "Product planning and strategy" for the ZCP package dated 10/18/2004 and it's the bullet points which were used to start this thread.
> 
> I'd really like some details, especially to the wheels (widths) and suspension mods. But seems like we will have to wait. I'm ready to order my car, but just too cautious to order something I don't have the details on.


 Glad to see someone else as eager as I am for more info. Hopefully we'll see it soon!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Glad to see someone else as eager as I am for more info. Hopefully we'll see it soon!


Thinking of switching back already?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> Thinking of switching back already?


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> Glad to see someone else as eager as I am for more info. Hopefully we'll see it soon!


Yes, now that I'm actually ready to go.. it has seemed like a long wait. I'm leaning towards a Euro Delivery (like I did with my e36 M3), however a Spartanburg pickup seems desirable also. Actually, I'm trying to figure out if I can do a ED then pick it up in Spartanburg, so far it's confilicting evidence.

By the way, what is that radio option you have there. At one time I heard there would be a head unit that will also play MP3s. Do you know anything about this?

Let me know when you get more info.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Yes, now that I'm actually ready to go.. it has seemed like a long wait. I'm leaning towards a Euro Delivery (like I did with my e36 M3), however a Spartanburg pickup seems desirable also. Actually, I'm trying to figure out if I can do a ED then pick it up in Spartanburg, so far it's confilicting evidence.
> 
> By the way, what is that radio option you have there. At one time I heard there would be a head unit that will also play MP3s. Do you know anything about this?
> 
> Let me know when you get more info.


 I haven't the slightest about the radio option, but Sarafil can probably explain since his order has the same "option".

ED + SCD! That insane!


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I just want to figure out what it'd cost to retrofit the steering rack.


Ha, my thoughts exactly. A quicker rack would be sweet. That's the only part I see I like in there. The rest is BS and would get tossed anyway. Hardly a competition package. I wish BMW would over some wieght saving options, things like a factory front strut brace, and rear seat delete. That would be sweet and more fiting of a competition package.

Just so I undertand this correctly, this is an option only on the new m3 or on the new standard 3 series, or both?


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi , thanks for the interesting information...

Depite not having any details on this package, I have recently ordered a new M3 with the competition package... From what I see and thanks to your pictures, it was a good decision and I very much look forwrd to see it in reality !

By the way, do you know where I could get more pictures, or possibly the complete 
bulletin on the comp. package..?

Thanks and best regards,

Tom



SARAFIL said:


> As the title suggests, BMW has changed the name of the package from ZCS (Club Sport), to ZCP (Competion Package). Here is the offical BMW confirmation:
> 
> New for MY2005, we are pleased to introduce the M3 Coupe Competition Package. The Competition Package
> takes the already benchmark-setting performance and handling of the M3 to an even higher standard. It has been
> ...


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I was over at bmwusa.com reading about the new 3 series and BMW Active Steering which states that it provides a more direct steering ratio at low speeds for greater maneuverability and progressively less direct steering ratio at high speeds for greater stability. I thought it was the other way around. Will someone please explain what a more direct steering ratio is. 

Thank you, 
-Lori


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*ZCP pictures*



tompat said:


> Hi , thanks for the interesting information...
> 
> Depite not having any details on this package, I have recently ordered a new M3 with the competition package... From what I see and thanks to your pictures, it was a good decision and I very much look forwrd to see it in reality !
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the original press release, but here are some pics.

This is the new Interlagos Blue:



















Interior:










"Special Aluminum Trim:"










19" Wheel:










Note that you lose cruise control and the steering wheel radio/phone buttons, but gain a M Track Mode button on the wheel.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Steering ratios*



Lori said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was over at bmwusa.com reading about the new 3 series and BMW Active Steering which states that it provides a more direct steering ratio at low speeds for greater maneuverability and progressively less direct steering ratio at high speeds for greater stability. I thought it was the other way around. Will someone please explain what a more direct steering ratio is.
> 
> ...


More "direct" steering means a lower numerical ratio resulting in "quicker" steering. This is desirable in sports cars for more responsive directional control at low to moderate speeds. At high speeds a quick ratio can be dangerous because small movements can mean big deviations from course.

A direct ratio of 1:1 would theoretically mean 1" of wheel movement would result in 1" of steering rack movement.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Thank you for the education and the awsome pics too. 
-Lori


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks very much Greg,

These pictures are great.. Good to see also how the Interlagos Blue looks in flesh and blood... What's your esonal feeling..is the package worthwhile..?

Cheers,

Tom

QUOTE=GregW in Oregon]I couldn't find the original press release, but here are some pics.

This is the new Interlagos Blue:



















Interior:










"Special Aluminum Trim:"










19" Wheel:










Note that you lose cruise control and the steering wheel radio/phone buttons, but gain a M Track Mode button on the wheel.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*ZCP woerth*



tompat said:


> Thanks very much Greg,
> 
> These pictures are great.. Good to see also how the Interlagos Blue looks in flesh and blood... What's your pesronal feeling..is the package worthwhile..?
> 
> ...


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks very much Greg,

Full agree with your view...Just hope tha the 19 ihcn wheels are not too harsh
for normal roads for the city traffic here in Singapore..

Initially, I also had doubts about loosing the cruise control and radio control..
On the other hand I think the Alcantara steering wheel is much cooler and I really don't use the cruise conrol very often anway..

By the way, did you get the brochure officially from your dealer..? Sofar, my local dealer 
cound't give me anything at all... Anyway, I just asked them to check again..

Thanks and best regards.


Tom


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*19s, etc.*



tompat said:


> Thanks very much Greg,
> 
> Full agree with your view...Just hope tha the 19 ihcn wheels are not too harsh
> for normal roads for the city traffic here in Singapore..
> ...


I wouldn't worry about 19s unless your roads are really bad. Our roads here in Oregon are good to fair and I switched to 19s and Ground Control coilovers and have no major problems with them. The ride on fairly smooth roads is not that much changed from 18s.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

excellent shot greg! those tips really fill out the cutouts perfectly!


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Thanks, Mr. Bono....*



atyclb said:


> excellent shot greg! those tips really fill out the cutouts perfectly!


Larini Systems w/ 90mm tips. Heard they're changing to a new design, though...don't know why.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I was just checking out that system earlier today and the sound clips I heard sounded really nice. Was it an easy install?


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Larini exhaust*



Lori said:


> I was just checking out that system earlier today and the sound clips I heard sounded really nice. Was it an easy install?


Super easy install. Fabrication and fit are great. Saves 15 lb. Where did you hear sound clips...never have seen any posted?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Try www.klangford.com Have fun.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Has anyone recieved thier new M3 ZCP yet?


----------



## cafortier (Jul 11, 2004)

In the US, they're all on the boat en route. I have an ETA from my dealer of arriving in California on Jan 18, with delivery to Seattle on the 23rd.

Chris
Mystic Blue/Cinnamon/ZCP/SMG/Xenons/Heated Seats/Harman Kardon


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Mine is at VPC. I wish it were in my garage.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> Mine is at VPC. I wish it were in my garage.


If you don't mind divulging it, Lori, what color and options did you spec your order with?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

It's a suprise. I'll post pics.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> It's a suprise. I'll post pics.


What a tease! 


Actually I dig the suspense.


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

Lori said:


> It's a suprise. I'll post pics.


Would it happen to be Jet Black?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Centurion said:


> Would it happen to be Jet Black?


Yes, I posted pics in the thread entitled Long Day = M3ZCP


----------

